# Tail bobbing and fast breathing when out of cage...?



## Secretgalaxy (Jun 25, 2015)

Every once in a while in his cage, I will notice his tail bobbing, but it it isn't consistent. Maybe, 2 hours out of the day, max. But when he is out of his cage, sometimes he just sits quietly, scared to death, breathing fast, and tail bobbing. There are other times when he is happy on my shoulder and chirping, then the next day he suddenly becomes a different bird. Is this from excitement or fear? He is eating, drinking, not fluffed up, and sings, plays just fine. When I go to take him out of his cage, he is a little hesitant, but doesn't run away. I talk to him softly and he will get on my finger and let me take him out.

Should I be worried? 

Also, he gets about 3-6 hours outside of his cage and I have had him for 1.5 weeks. He came from a pet store (I work at it and we take very good care of our birds) and was already finger trained. He has started bonding with me, as he won't stay with others (tries to fly back to me after getting on their finger). 

What can I do to help him? TIA


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

If you hear no clicking or rattling/wheezing noise, then the rapid breathing and associated tail bob, is more than likely what you already think it might be, fear or excitement or both. This is all still very new to him after only a week and a half, and may take some time to become normal for him. Keep a very close eye on this, if the breathing becomes noisey or the tail bob consistent, or any other troubling sign's appear like fluffing up, dropping's getting runny, you need to see a vet...


----------



## Secretgalaxy (Jun 25, 2015)

Sometimes he clicks his beak, which I have seen him do, is that okay? 

His breathing sounds good from what I can hear, no clicking or wheezing.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Beak clicking/grinding, is the sound of a happy, content bird...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree to all that's been said  It sounds like he's settling in! And as Randy said, as long as their are no other symptoms, I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## Secretgalaxy (Jun 25, 2015)

Okay, great! I think that today, because we had the pressure cooker running and it was making a loud hissing noise, and my friend was over and wanted to hold him, it stressed him out a lot. He did it for about 45 minutes, and it looked as if he was panting, but in doors is around 80 degrees (how we always keep it as I am always cold lol) and he wasn't flying around or anything (wings were poorly clipped before coming to the store, so he can't fly hardly at all). I think that it just freaked me out, as I was just researching about tail bobbing. 

Thanks everyone for the answers! Now if only I could get him to eat fruits and veggies, I will be a happy parent, lol.  That will come with time, though.


----------

